# Wer wird Millionär Logo



## lola sitzt (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen... ich suche in einer hohen Auflösung das "Wer wird Millionär"-Logo - und zwar: veränderbar, sprich mit verschiedenen Ebenen.
Das Logo leer, also ohne Schriftzug, würde mir auch helfen... gibt es einen Retter da draussen?
Es gab hier bereits mal die Diskussion darüber... allerdings vor sechs Jahren. Die Beteiligten habe ich leider nicht mehr erreicht.

Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr helfen, merci im Voraus -

lola


----------



## ink (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin
Da es rein gar nichts mit PS zu tun hat verschieb ich es mal in die Creative Lounge, wobei man sagen muss dass wir kein Dienstleister sind der Suchaufträge abarbeitet.
Deswegen:
Beachte das Copyright, zeichne es nach oder schau mal bei worldsbestbrands.com vorbei.
Es könnte auch sein dass jemand bei Wikipedia es als *.svg hinterlegt hat.

mfg


----------

